# Apply slow release N, followed by fast release N



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

The thought is after over seeding in the fall, following my application of peat moss I would lay down 24-0-4 TSC Lawn Food for "long term" feeding following by spraying Urea.

Is this a bad idea and/or waste of time/money? Maybe there's a better approach?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The overseed guide has some advice on fertilizing after an overseed:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6250


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Virginiagal said:


> The overseed guide has some advice on fertilizing after an overseed:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6250


Thank your for sharing. Very helpful and makes a lot of sense.


----------

